# Thermostat blank - no heat/ac - fan works



## snosurfa7 (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I called Honeywell they said check the voltage between the R and G wires - if its between 24 and 30 the thermostat is bad - if not, contact a contractor (or more questions to come on this forum).

Did have a quick question anyway for now: I have a simple voltage tester but not a voltage meter - would something like this suffice?

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_12496_12496

thanks


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

That tester will work fine.


----------



## clocert (Oct 14, 2010)

Some T-stat needs battery to run..


----------



## snosurfa7 (Nov 30, 2007)

No battery on this one...fortunately, I have 26 volts from "R" to any other wire so it looks like hopefully just the thermostat is shot. Which is fine, those are pretty cheap and I can now upgrade to a programmable one...

Thanks for the help!


----------

